# Imac + Apple TV + Plex



## katsuhiro (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à Tous,

J'ai problème à vous soumettre :

J'ai un boitier Apple TV 2 avec un Imac 2011. J'ai installé Plex sur le boitier et la partie serveur sur l"Imac. Le scan des disques durs ainsi que la recherche des affiches et résumés sont OK.

Monsouci vient du fait qu'il faille laisser l'Imac allumé pour lire les films. Cela paraît logique mais je trouve pas ça très pratique surtout qu'il se met en veille.

ai-je loupé quelque chose ? La seule solution est de supprimer la mise en veille du Mac et garder celle de l'écran ? existe-t-il un autre moyen de paramétrer tout ça ?

Quelqu'un peux-t-il m'expliquer ?

Pour moi, c'est tout nouveau, je viens d'acquérir ce beau matériel, il y a 2 jours et avant j'étais "windowsien" 

Merci par avance et bonne journée.


----------



## Giulietta26 (24 Septembre 2011)

Il me semble bien que tu n'as pas le choix, regarde bien il y a des options de veille à propos des disques durs.


----------

